# 25% off on FO's



## christinak (Mar 19, 2013)

I've never bought anything from this etsy seller but she has a lot of good feedback and a sale going on!  If you buy more than 10 bottles shipping is also discounted.

https://www.etsy.com/shop/sinfulscents4u


----------



## ruby61 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks christine!


----------



## christinak (Mar 20, 2013)

No problem!  Im going to try it out for sure...FO's are what jack my prices up when making soap so when I can go cheaper I will!


----------



## Genny (Mar 20, 2013)

Christina, when you order could you ask them if you can get the IFRA certificate for the oils that you are ordering?


----------



## christinak (Mar 20, 2013)

sure, what does that mean?


----------



## Genny (Mar 20, 2013)

It's the certificate showing the safe maximum usage levels that the fo's can be used at based on the aromachemicals, essential oils and other components that make up the fragrance oil.  

A lot of companies like Nature's Garden Candles, Bittercreek and Wholesale Supplies Plus, have the certificates available right on their website under each fo.


For anyone who wants to learn a little more about IFRA:
http://www.ifraorg.org/


----------



## christinak (Apr 2, 2013)

OMG.  I'm so mad.  I was really counting on this order because I was going to make a line of scents with oil, concrete, dirt and so on.  She had all of them for 25% off so I was ecstatic!  I paid on the 21st and she told me they'd ship priority mail on the 27th....longer than I'd like but hey, whatever.  When they weren't here by the 30th, I asked her for a tracking number.  No replies.  I emailed three other times with no replies.  She marked them shipped on etsy on the 27th so I was getting worried.  She finally replied that she'd give me the tracking number the following day....why not now?  Today I had enough and filed a claim on paypal for my money back and she refunded it.  So does that mean she lied about priority shipping AND shipping it at all?  Ugh.


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 2, 2013)

That sucks Christina. I ended up ordering a few from her. If they don't come by Friday I will also be filing a claim.


----------



## christinak (Apr 2, 2013)

She wrote to me to appologize and said something about postal problems...tracking problems...pick up problems, sigh.  I don't know.  Anyways, she still claims to have sent them.  I will let you know if they ever arrive.


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 2, 2013)

Sounds like bologna to me. She marked mine shipped yesterday. I will simply ask for tacking number. Even the post office offers free tracking in priority mail orders now.


----------



## christinak (Apr 2, 2013)

I know....but I don't think she really ships priority .__.


----------



## Badger (Apr 2, 2013)

I am sorry your order did not work out.. It would be nice if you got your money back and also received the oils, but I wouldn't hold my breath on getting the oils :-(


----------



## Shannon_m (Apr 2, 2013)

I've had a few of her FO's earmarked in my favorites list. I'll be waiting to hear what you all think before I go and buy any lol


----------

